# the Art of Kaiseki



## spoiledbroth (Dec 3, 2015)

Though I didn't enjoy Chef's Table as a whole, I thought Niki Nakayama had one of the more interesting episodes. I like her philosophy. I saw this today on finedininglovers...

[video=youtube;YorFbtA8JXg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YorFbtA8JXg[/video]

I thought I would share, I really like the little teapot thing she uses around the 2 minute mark... Is this a common implement in Japanese cooking??


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 3, 2015)

Beautiful vid, thanks for sharing. Although I do take issue with labeling the meal as Kaiseki, when in essence it's what is known as a tasting menu in the majority of small plate, high concept restaurants. Yes, Kaiseki is also essentially a tasting menu, but with limits, and those limits really show the talent inherent in the crew presenting the product.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 3, 2015)

True enough, admittedly I am not a big Japanese cuisine fanatic. In her Chef's Table episode she talks a bit about women traditionally not having a place in Japanese kitchens (her words, not mine), and how that in and of itself was "breaking the mold" ... I know she is also gay (nothing wrong with that, but one assumes Japanese culture, like many others, are not overly accepting of such things) and supposedly works with her partner (this is madness), so I can understand how she may be trying to defy convention in her food.


----------



## JLaz (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow, such artistry in the plating of this food. I wish to have a chance to try that kind of cuisine hopefully next year. Better yet, the opportunity to learn working in such kitchen.

Thank you for sharing the video. It is very refreshing to see a modern interpretation of Kaiseki.

PS: I love the teapot contraption aswell. Very handy for most sauce work.


----------



## ChefJimbo (Dec 4, 2015)

those teapot thingies.......:doublethumbsup:

http://www.kitchencouture.com/product.asp?itemid=4894&gclid=CJvOrezJwskCFYX2HwodKSMHXA
http://www.wayfair.com/Eurodib-Decorating-Spoon-Kit


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 4, 2015)

ChefJimbo said:


> those teapot thingies.......:doublethumbsup:
> 
> http://www.kitchencouture.com/product.asp?itemid=4894&gclid=CJvOrezJwskCFYX2HwodKSMHXA
> http://www.wayfair.com/Eurodib-Decorating-Spoon-Kit


cool thanks!!


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 4, 2015)

ChefJimbo said:


> those teapot thingies.......:doublethumbsup:
> 
> http://www.kitchencouture.com/product.asp?itemid=4894&gclid=CJvOrezJwskCFYX2HwodKSMHXA
> http://www.wayfair.com/Eurodib-Decorating-Spoon-Kit



Sweet! Thanks for the link buddy!


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 9, 2015)

ok I found a better one for the purists out there maybe... pretty neat stuff, I love watching things like this on youtube. The videos of michelin 2 and 3 star kitchens during service always impresses me. Such discipline.

[video=youtube;WNhyNCf1Y_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNhyNCf1Y_A[/video]

the organisation and attention to detail... gotta take a cold shower.


----------



## NotThinEnough (Dec 9, 2015)

the videos are amazing. especially love the way the first one was shot. thank you


----------



## JLaz (Dec 18, 2015)

In-line with this topic and the awsome videos some have shared, I'm curious to see more of the kaeseki way of cooking particularly if you guys have some links to videos showing how they work in such a kitchen and how they use and care for their knives. I think it would help a lot in understanding the kind of kitchen our beloved Japanese knives were developed for.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 19, 2015)

JLaz:
the art of kaiseki
[video=youtube;NptK1mM67j8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NptK1mM67j8[/video]

here very nice exposition by sushi chef in hokkaido on how to process salmon. see how he works so cleanly (also shamisen music is very important contributing factor to technique) this is one of my favourites.
[video=youtube;0IT9WXzXURg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IT9WXzXURg[/video]

and lastly Jon has a lovely technique which works great in professional kitchen (regardless whether you use carbon, cleanliness is next to godliness) 
[video=youtube;tza5pymb5yg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tza5pymb5yg[/video]


----------

